# 07 altima 2.5s 6speed injen intake



## sinikal21 (Jun 5, 2008)

whats up every one. I've been working with injen, not for them but with them. They are using my vehicle and are in the process of developing the intake for the 07 altima 2.5 with the 6 speed tranny. it should be out within the next month


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok...:fluffy:


----------

